# Best timeshare for yellowstone mt Rushmore



## slomac (Mar 5, 2015)

We are starting to plan a trip this summer to explore Yellowstone and want to visit Mt. Rushmore.  Does anyone know of a timeshare central to all of this that we could stay and explore?


----------



## cotraveller (Mar 5, 2015)

It's 550 to 600 miles from Yellowstone to Mt Rushmore.  That makes it difficult to find a central place to use as a base to explore the two areas.  WorldMark has a resort in West Yellowstone, MT, just a few blocks from the west entrance to the National Park.  I don't know what timeshare you might find, if any, going east from there.


----------



## PigsDad (Mar 5, 2015)

When I think about what is between Yellowstone and Mt Rushmore, you basically have Cody and Gillette.  Yep, that's about it.  I don't think we will see timeshares along that route any time soon. :rofl:  (if you have been through that area of Northern Wyoming, you would know why I am laughing...)

Kurt


----------



## Passepartout (Mar 5, 2015)

Agree. No ONE timeshare is convenient enough to both to avoid moving. I would stay in Jackson, and see Grand Teton, then head into the Park, even though it's 150, 45mph miles to West Yellowstone. Then get a hotel near Mt. Rushmore for a night, maybe two. I mean, how long does it take to look at a mountain size sculpture, anyway?


----------



## PigsDad (Mar 5, 2015)

Passepartout said:


> I mean, how long does it take to look at a mountain size sculpture, anyway?



Hey, don't forget about Bear Country USA!  It is a classic tourist trap, but it is a "must do" when visiting Mt Rushmore.  (Actually, it is really fun!).

But in all seriousness, you can easily occupy yourself for several days in the Rapid City area.  Caves, parks, hiking, Deadwood, Devil's Tower -- lots of well-worth activities.

Kurt


----------



## sue1947 (Mar 5, 2015)

PigsDad said:


> Hey, don't forget about Bear Country USA!  It is a classic tourist trap, but it is a "must do" when visiting Mt Rushmore.  (Actually, it is really fun!).
> 
> But in all seriousness, you can easily occupy yourself for several days in the Rapid City area.  Caves, parks, hiking, Deadwood, Devil's Tower -- lots of well-worth activities.
> 
> Kurt



I spent a week in that area and didn't go into Mt Rushmore at all.  There's way more in the area that is much more interesting without 50 busloads of others trying to stand in the same spot to get a picture.  We spent a few nights at Badlands NP to the east and then  based in Rapid City for the rest of the time.  Wind Cave and Jewel Cave NP are very close and Devil's Tower in Wyoming is a little further but you'll want a full day there at least.  However, the real jewel in that area is Custer State Park which feels like a National Park with the various old lodges and magnificent scenery.  That's where we ended up spending most of our time including that originally alloted to Rushmore.  

We combined it with a week in Estes Park.

Sue


----------



## easyrider (Mar 5, 2015)

We were in that area in August 2013. We stayed in Deadwood and visited the other areas including Mt Rushmore. Personally, I could have just drove through the parking lot to see Mt Rushmore. 

Sturgis was a blast as the rally was happening.

Then we went to Cody and spent the night. Very pretty country.

Next was Worldmark Yellowstone to see Yellowstone Park. I think this is about it for timeshares in the area.

Bill


----------



## MuranoJo (Mar 6, 2015)

Personally, I think it's too much to do and even come close to really experiencing either.  I'd break it into two different trips.

The Black Hills & Rapid City areas offer a whole bunch of fun things to see & do.  Not only Mt. Rushmore, but there's Crazy Horse (another sculpture), several caves as someone already mentioned, and Hot Springs has this amazing Mammoth digs site which they've really expanded since we last saw it.  My Grandpa was a ranger in Custer State Park years and years ago and that's where my Dad was raised, so I have a special bond with that area.  Closer to Rapid are the Badlands, another really neat spot.

P.S.  There's one timeshare in the Black Hills, but I'm drawing a blank now, and a few fairly close to Yellowstone as already mentioned.


----------



## susieq (Mar 6, 2015)

PigsDad said:


> Hey, don't forget about Bear Country USA!  It is a classic tourist trap, but it is a "must do" when visiting Mt Rushmore.  (Actually, it is really fun!).
> 
> But in all seriousness, you can easily occupy yourself for several days in the Rapid City area.  Caves, parks, hiking, Deadwood, Devil's Tower -- lots of well-worth activities.
> 
> Kurt



This was my thought!!! It was a fantastic day of our vacation, we also took a tour to see Mt. Rushmore, Crazy Horse, Custer State Park (with LOTS of Buffalo), and the Needles Highway. The tour was great - included ALL - all admissions and lunch, and picked us up & dropped us off right at our timeshare. (We stayed at Barefoot Condos) They used a 15 passenger van, but there were only 8 of us. My DH loved it too as he could sit back in the air conditioning and enjoy the tour also.....

http://www.travelsd.com/Travel-Services/Discovery-Tours.dr

http://blackhillsdiscoverytours.com/

The rest of the week we explored on our own, but there was no lack of things to do. Whatever you decide, have a great time!!  I'm sure you will.............


----------



## zaccaggie (Mar 15, 2015)

And don't overlook the Minuteman Missile National Historic Site off I-90 right by the Badlands Park.  

http://www.nps.gov/mimi/index.htm


----------



## DaveNV (Mar 15, 2015)

There aren't enough timeshares in the right areas to work for your trip.  Here's what we did:

We did a two week trip in June 2013 that included a week in a timeshare near Yellowstone (Island Park Village.) We flew into Bozeman, Montana, a day early.  We rented a car, and made our way into Yellowstone through the North Entrance, and spent a night at the Mammoth hotel. (Interesting place, but noisy and rude foreign guests made it less pleasant than it may have been.)

The next day we explored our way down Yellowstone and out the West Entrance, through West Yellowstone, and ending up at Island Park Village. (It's about 20 very easy highway miles from the West Entrance to the Park.)

During that week we used Island Park as a base camp and saw as much of Yellowstone as we could. We spent one night at a cheap motel (don't ask!) in Jackson Hole so we could see some of Grand Teton National Park. (We've been to both Parks before, so it was okay spending less time there this time.)

Leaving Yellowstone, we drove up into Montana, then over to see the Custer Battlefield at Little Big Horn. We then drove an hour South and spent a night in Sheridan, Wyoming, at the Candlewood Suites motel. (Nice place, and quite affordable.)

The next day we went to Devil's Tower National Monument on the way to Rapid City. It was a nice drive, and well worth the stop.  Loved seeing Pronghorn running on the hillsides along the freeway.

In Rapid City we stayed at a Best Western (Town 'N Country) motel for three nights.  The place was very comfortable. We used it as a base camp while we saw Mt Rushmore, Sturgis, Deadwood, and the Black Hills area. As others have said, there is a LOT to do in the Black Hills, and Mt. Rushmore, while interesting, is only a small part of the attractions.  On the last day we were planning to attend the nighttime lighting of the monument faces, but it was socked-in with fog. So much for that idea! 

Leaving Rapid City, we headed back west and spent a night in Cody, Wyoming, at the Skyline Inn motel (a convenient, if average, okay place.) The Buffalo Bill Museum in Cody is well worth the time to see it.  Really interesting.

From Cody we headed further west, entering Yellowstone again through the East Entrance to the Park, and making it to the Old Faithful Inn, where we spent our last night.  It was cool watching Old Faithful erupting in the moonlight.

Next day we took a leisurely drive back up out the North Entrance, and made our way back to Bozeman for our flight home.  It all worked out really well, we saw a lot of great sites, and we never felt like we were stuck in the car for very long.  I'd do it all again with few changes. (The crappy motel in Jackson was the only downer. LOL!)

Hope this helps a bit.  Feel free to ask any questions.  I'm happy to share.

Dave


----------

